# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vdiq Kenzo Tange

## Postmodern

Fotografja tregon kompleksin Tokyo City Hall, të projektuar nga Kenzo Tange, projektues i shumë pikash referimi te Tokios dhe udhëheqës i një gjenerate arkitektesh japonez botërisht të njohur. Tange vdiq nga zemra te martën me 22 mars, ne shtëpinë e ti në Tokio. Ishte 91 vjeçar. Kompleksi Tokyo City Hall i ndertuar ne vitin 91, në qarkun Shinjuku të Tokios, përbehet nga shumëkatëshe nr.1 dhe nr.2 te qeverise, si dhe nga pjesa e ulët e parlamentit.

----------


## Postmodern

P.S Kenzo Tange ka marruar pjesë edhe ne rikonstruimin e qendrës se Shkupit ne vitin 1966 pas tërmetit qe e shkatërroj këtë qytet.

Foto nga maketi i projekt propozimit per qytetin e Shkupit ( i cili edhe fitoi ne vitin 1966 ne konkursin nderkombetar qe ishte hapur per kete qytet ne Jugosllavi.)

----------


## StormAngel

Kenzo Tange konsiderohet figura me domethenese ne arkitekturen japoneze te pasluftes. I lindur ne Osaka, ka jetuar ne kushte te thjeshta per jetese, dhe ka mbaruar arkitekture ne univerzitetin e Tokios, ku me vone eshte be dhe profesor.Ka qene adhurues i madh i veprave te Le Corbusier, qe me vone kane lene mbresa te medha ne punen e tij.

Detyra e pare me e madhe ka qene ri-planifikimi i Hiroshimes pas shkaterimit te qytetit nga bomba atomike e hudhur nga Amerikanet. Gjate jetes se tij ka dizajnuar shume objekte ne gjithe boten. Me te njohura jane Qendra e Paqes ne qendren e Hiroshimes, sallat e gjingastikes te ndertuara per Olimpijaden ne Tokio ne vitin 1964, Jamanashi press qendra ne Kofu, kompleksi i Kuvendit te Qytetit, katedrala Shen Maria dhe Tokyo Dome hoteli ne Tokio, muzeu i artit Vajt ne Mineapolis, United Overseas Bank Plaza ne Singapur etj etj

Ka qene adhurues i madh i ndertimeve te medha dhe te ashpra betonike, dhe me influencen e tij ne vitet 60 eshte paraqitur gjenerate e tere e arkitekteve-brutaliste. Ky brutalizem shume eshte i perhapur edhe ne Shkup, pune kjo e Tanges.

----------

